# Epilepsy Is Like Being Drunk - Funny!!



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Jay Leno guest, Natasha Leggero, explains epilepsy: "you know when you have drank too many vodkas and you are in the hot tub and throw up all over yourself?" 
_*Laughs, laughs from Leno and gang.*_

This *funny* person also puts a vest on her pet and tells people it is a SD. She feels like her dog is her baby so she had a picture taken of her "breast feeding" her dog. 
_*Laughs, Laughs.*_

All three people on stage are morons. After seeing what passes for talent with this bimbo I already know I don't need to check out her new TV show. 

The Tonight Show with Jay Leno - Natasha Leggero, Part 1 (9/19/11) - Video - NBC.com


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Commented. 

What an idiot. Clearly, people don't watch her because she's funny, they watch her to look at her cleavage. Only frat boys would find this funny anyway.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Disgusting.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Exellent example of why I choose a TV-Free lifestyle.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I hate Leno and what passes for humor on his show. Even my 80 year old father-in-law has stopped watching him this past year. Thank goodness for Tivo, I have a choice for my insomnia.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I saw the clip and I thought she might have been joking about the "service dog" thing too. Not that it was funny, but I don't know if she was serious.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Castlemaid said:


> Exellent example of why I choose a TV-Free lifestyle.


You and me both.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow...that's all I can say is wow.
I didn't even watch the video, and consider myself usually having thick skinned. However, after getting about nine hours of sleep between Wednesday and Friday due to my dog having a cluster of seizures....actually considering having to bring her in to put her down on Saturday if we couldn't get a grip on them. My dog was not happy, nor was she comfortable. Not funny. Not funny at all.

Ok, it's a dog---I will be the first to use callous remarks such as "just because she flips around like a tuna...the rules don't change bullying the other dog is not acceptable" and so forth.

But, my neighbor is a human epileptic and I've had to go to next door several times to bandage his head up because he fell and hit it while having a seizure. Not funny, not funny at all.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

At work I can't view video, thats probably a good thing. I have lived with an epileptic dog for almost 6 years, it was a life changing event till this day. I found out that my half brother has seizures. I don't think there is anything funny about seizures.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Who is this person? Is she famous or something? I watch a lot of TV (well HGTV and Investigation Discovery) and have never heard of her.

My husband has idiopathic epilepsy. Glad to say that even during grand mal seizure he's never puked all over himself like a stupid drunk.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Natasha Leggero has a new show coming up on NBC called Free Agents. From what I can see her charactor is like her real self - insulting. I see and hear of enough of this in life I can't see how watching more of the same on my off time is entertaining. 

So many people in the comment section after the video are stating that she should apologize. I would see this more like an order from her show's producer (because of screams from the sponsors) and carry no more weight then when a kid is ordered by a parent or teacher to tell someone they are sorry. 

Since she admitted to breaking a CA state law (putting a vest on a pet and taking it into places that served food) I would like to see her investigated by law enforcement and the CA State Health Dept. Nothing would come of it as far as a punishment but possibly it might bring to light how common it is for these *stars* and other people in the limelight to break the law and others just stand back and smile on them. 

Jay Leno could have had the gumption to at least not laugh but ... (comments held).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I guess I do not watch enough regular network TV to ever have seen her. Darn! (sarcasm)

Why did she make that comment about epilepsy, does she have it herself? Luckily my DH has been on meds and has not had a seizure in years, but to be safe he always tells his class what might happen and designates one kid to go get the principal.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I cannot watch, my sister has epilepsy. Making fun of that is pretty far down there. Proud of pretending to have a service dog -- what a piece of work.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

just think about having to fill your time slot with a fascinating person every night of the week. and of course, the truly fascinating and interesting people don't do night-time talk shows, so what's left are the ditz-brains of the entertainment world. and whoa, are there enough of them or what? i will not even go into how i stumbled upon an HBO show last night about the young girls in the adult film industry and how they make a gazillion dollars and only work 3-4 days a month. omg, they were all so giggly and they all said "like" a thousand times, and all looked like they should be spending some of that money on some orthodontics. they did not, however, say anything as patently stupid or offensive as natasha whats-her-name did. night-time talk isn't worth crap-on-a-cracker anymore.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Apparently I'm wrong about it being a joke, someone said she had a photo of the dog in a service dog vest on her Facebook or somewhere like that. 
I have no idea who she is either, I've never heard of her before.


----------

